# Mozart lieder



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Over the years I've collected and listened to a great deal of Mozart. Of late, I've pretty much only been listening to Mozart. One area of his output, however, that I've never listened to is his lieder. As appears to be the case with Haydn, lieder by Mozart is considered by many to be relatively tangential to his work as a whole--yes, it _is_ by Mozart, after all, but hardly among his greatest work. Which leads me to ask about your own reactions to Mozart's lieder and to ask, too, if you have a favorite Mozart lieder disc and/or singer?


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes. 21 mozart lieder by Mitsuko Shirai is a great album. There are songs sung mostly in german, but italian and french too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

From the complete Mozart edition : Elly Ameling : Lieder and Notturni.
A must have:tiphat:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This one with the wonderful Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf accompanied by Walter Gieseking. We get four of Mozart's concert arias for good measure, including _Ch'io mi scordi di te_ with Alfred Brendel on the piano.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Coincidentally I listened to a few Mozart lieder a couple of weeks ago on a mixed disc of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven songs (I'd gone there for the Beethoven). They were very good - this was the first time I have ever heard any. I intend to investigate further.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> Yes. 21 mozart lieder by Mitsuko Shirai is a great album. There are songs sung mostly in german, but italian and french too.


I've had that Shirai disc for many years and agree it's a wonderful recording. The label is Capriccio.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Heliogabo said:


> Yes. 21 mozart lieder by Mitsuko Shirai is a great album. There are songs sung mostly in german, but italian and french too.


Shirai I'm not familiar with but I'll have to check this out, thanks.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> From the complete Mozart edition : Elly Ameling : Lieder and Notturni.
> A must have:tiphat:


Interesting you suggested this recording. I found this just the other day at my local library and checked it out but it's in a version of the Complete Mozart Edition that includes 7 CDs of concert arias and duets. Mercy. I have one album of concert arias in my collection, a DGG recording from the mid-60s with Gundula Janowitz--love the music but not, so much, the voice although I know Janowitz was highly regarded for the beauty of her singing. In any event, much as I like those arias, 7 CDs of them is, well, a lot. The lieder in the collection is, as you suggest, terrific.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> This one with the wonderful Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf accompanied by Walter Gieseking. We get four of Mozart's concert arias for good measure, including _Ch'io mi scordi di te_ with Alfred Brendel on the piano.


This looks unmissable--thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> This one with the wonderful Dame Elisabeth Schwarzkopf accompanied by Walter Gieseking. We get four of Mozart's concert arias for good measure, including _Ch'io mi scordi di te_ with Alfred Brendel on the piano.


I never came across this. Now I will have to track it down somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

revdrdave said:


> Interesting you suggested this recording. I found this just the other day at my local library and checked it out but it's in a version of the Complete Mozart Edition that includes 7 CDs of concert arias and duets. Mercy. I have one album of concert arias in my collection, a DGG recording from the mid-60s with Gundula Janowitz--love the music but not, so much, the voice although I know Janowitz was highly regarded for the beauty of her singing. In any event, much as I like those arias, 7 CDs of them is, well, a lot. The lieder in the collection is, as you suggest, terrific.


Yes, but unless your domestic situation is rather unusual, no one is going to tie you down and force you to listen to the lot. You can dip in and out. It is a simply marvellous collection.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I found the Schwarzkopf for $9.80 in Japan but they won't ship to Australia. Then for 12.61 in the US but they wanted $46 for postage!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

revdrdave said:


> Interesting you suggested this recording. I found this just the other day at my local library and checked it out but it's in a version of the Complete Mozart Edition that includes 7 CDs of concert arias and duets. Mercy. I have one album of concert arias in my collection, a DGG recording from the mid-60s with Gundula Janowitz--love the music but not, so much, the voice although I know Janowitz was highly regarded for the beauty of her singing. In any event, much as I like those arias, 7 CDs of them is, well, a lot. The lieder in the collection is, as you suggest, terrific.


In the Philps edition there where two with vocal recitals .
The one you heard called Arias / Vocal ensembles and Canons.
My picture is definite from the Elly Ameling Album and contains two discs. :tiphat:


----------



## cna (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Mozart Lieder album by Barbara Bonney. The voice really suits Mozart.


----------



## Antony (Nov 4, 2013)

cna said:


> I like Mozart Lieder album by Barbara Bonney. The voice really suits Mozart.


You meant this album? I like it too


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
I recently found this one for almost nothing, very nice disc

*Peter Schreier: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791) - Lieder CD
Lieder / Masonic Cantata
1. Ariette K.308 (3:02)
2. Die Zufriedenheit (Was frag ich viel) K.349 (2:02)
3. Komm, liebe Zither K.351 (1:50)
4. Ich würd' auf meinem Pfad K.390 (2:40)
5. Lied zur Gesellenreise K.468 (2:34)
6. Der Zauberer K.472 (2:16)
7. Der Zufriedenheit (Wie sanft, wie ruhig) K.473 (3:10)
8. Die betrogene Welt K.474 (3:14)
9. Das Veilchen K.476 (2:32)
10. Lied der Freiheit K.506 (2:21)
11. Die Alte K.517 (2:38)
12. Die Verschweigung K.518 (3:05)
13. Das Lied der Trennung K.519 (6:17)
14. Als Luise die Briefe K.520 (1:52)
15. Abendempfindung an Laura K.523 (5:34)
16. An Chloe K.524 (2:45)
17. Das Traumbild K.530 (4:21)
18. Die kleine Spinnerin K.531 (1:46)
19. Sehnsucht nach dem Frühlinge K.596 (2:50)
20. Der Frühling K.597 (3:51)
21. Kleine deutsche Kantate K.619 (7:36)

Tenor: Peter Schreier - Piano: András Schiff


----------

